# Acer laptop en gentoo

## lodder_

Beste, 

Ik heb een Acer Aspire 1692WLMI waar ik zeer te vreden van ben. Ik heb al eens een tijdje gentoo gedraaid maar met school was het dan niet meer haalbaar. Ik heb wel een server draaien op gentoo en die heb ik ondertussen al meer dan een jaar draaien en ik denk dat er intussen veel is veranderd.

Nu is mijn vraag hoe kan ik best mijn laptop installeren? Is er goede ondersteuning voor NTFS read/write? Is het mogelijk om wat tips te geven hoe en wat.

----------

## koenderoo

Zit er geen cd-rom in die laptop of zo? Je kunt gewoon de zelfde installatiemethode aanhouden als je bij je serer hebt gedaan alleen is de installatie-cd een beetje grafischer geworden. Niets om van te schrikken lijkt me.

NTFS is en blijft een probleem gevalletje. Read is ondertussen wel goed onder controle, maar write is nog een beetje tricky. Wel handig is dat de drivers van Linux geen rekening houden met de rechten van Windows zodat je naar hartelust bestanden kunt veranderen en verwijderen die je onder Windows niet eens mag aanraken! Vooral handig voor de password bestanden, maar dit is een beetje off-topic.

Werkwijze als je Windows wilt laten staan:

Partitioneren onder Windows zodat een deel van je harde schijf vrij komt voor Linux en daarna de installatieCD draaien van Gentoo. 

Neem de tijd en veel plezier!

----------

## BlackEdder

Ik dacht dat ntfs write tegenwoordig erg goed ging met ntfs3g, maar heb het zelf nooit getest.

http://packages.gentoo.org/packages/?category=sys-fs;name=ntfs3g

----------

## lodder_

Bedankt gasten voor de antwoorden.

Ja mijn laptop heeft een cd-rom maar die functioneerd niet al te best.  :Sad: 

Ik heb gisteren eerst eens getest op een oude machine om gentoo installatie eens onder de knie te krijgen want dit was nodig.

Met dank aan de irc channel om me te helpen aan het problem

en ik zal zeker eens de ntfs programma dat je voorstelt eens testen

----------

## koenderoo

Ben ook heel benieuwd naar die ntfs3g. Kende ik nog niet.

Maar als je alternatieve installatiemethoden zoekt kun je deze vinden onder de docs op de homepage. Wat dat betreft is het wel jammer dat je niet zo bekend bent met Gentoo-installaties, anders had je namelijk op een vroegtijdig tijdstip tijdens de installatie de installatie via internet kunnen laten lopen en had je de cd niet meer nodig. Mocht je dit willen proberen, probeer dan zo snel mogelijk een kernel te laten draaien zodat je in kunt loggen op je nieuwe systeem. Vanaf dan kun je de benodigde pakketten wel via internet binnenslepen.

Er zijn ongetwijfeld andere methodes, die sluit ik nu niet uit. Heb ik alleen geen ervaring mee. Lees dus vooral de installatie docs goed door en kies de methode die jouw het beste lijkt.

----------

## lodder_

Ja zal het allemaal eens onder de loep nemen om tekijken wat de mogelijkheden zijn

----------

